# is malaysia safe



## kmt

hi

i was looking youtube vedios on malaysia and bumped on some vedios on robbery

some robbers barge into shops with sword and steal things and there was one case where a bank was attacked in youtube

after seeing these vedios i was really schoked and am thinking if malayisa is socially a safe place to live

people living there please comment

type "malaysia robbery" in youtube

regards
kmt


----------



## lorgnette

Malaysia awarded safest country in South East Asia in 2011 and 2012. It was 20th safest in the world followed by Mauritius and Australia then Singapore at 23th position in the Global Peace Index (GPI) report for 2011. 

Being top of the lot is a regional South East Asia's pride that Malaysians and visitors share! 

Welcome to Malaysia.


----------



## kmt

*malaysia*

Hi

Thanks for the reply

ok the statistics you provide sounds good

does anyone know what this new "Expatriate Services Division (ESD)" for 

or to ask otherways round , is there something like Singapore Landed PR in malaysia ?

Regards
kmt


----------



## MarketingManMalaysia

I have been here 2 months now and have not personally witnessed any crime so far or felt unsafe at all...

However, anecdotally I have heard a lot of bad stories and over Christmas one of my co-workers had his house broken in to and the criminals came back a week later to try and steal his daughter's car (parked in a gated driveway).

I have heard a lot about motorbike 'snatch & grabs' on bags (one of my client's had this happen to her on her first day in Malaysia) and also been warned to not leave anything valuable visible on the car seats and make sure the doors are locked when driving.

It is a bit hard to tell how dangerous it really is but would suggest that if you take reasonable precautions then you probably minimise the risk of something bad happening to you.

With regard the official statistics I would suggest that you be slightly sceptical.

There is a general election coming up in Malaysia and on one hand the Government is doing everything it can to convince people that there is little-to-no risk - while on the other the opposition is trying to convince everyone that we are in the middle of a Gotham City style crime rampage.

The truth is probably somewhere in the middle...


----------



## vcwong

I think this should answer by me.
Malaysia relatively unsafe on certain areas. 2 of my cars got stolen in a week but luckily i got compensation from insurance. 
Motorcycle grab is a norm. Try to be cautious if you walk alone.
Do not wear any jewellery. Lately, there's been robbery case in shopping mall. Even though the malls has improved their security but it still happens!
What i could say is there is a significant rise of crimes in malaysia. 
The surveys that has revealed doesn't really reflect much in reality. 
Not to scare you but to give you an idea to be self-alert.


----------



## kmt

*malaysia safety*

as i come from india , i know about social insecurity issues

but i have lived in germany for now over 13 years and here is social security is excellent , but still there are now cases in S bahn and U bahn , youngsters hitting passersby or neighbouring passengers but that are only stray incidents .

as for india , i know where it is safe and where not , since i was born there

but as an expat living in malaysia , i will not know where is safe and where not. after your comments , there does seem to be a discrepancy between statistics and reality. 

any way thanks for the comments

and the government must take not of this issue since it wishes to be developed country in 2020 with expats and expats will come only if safety is not an issue

regards
kmt


----------



## fredcheong

Mont Kiara and Bangsar is a relatively safe place for expat.
Not to say other areas are dangerous or these 2 places are 100% free of crime though but it does make a different.

Most common crime here is "smash and snatch" where 2 guys in a motorcycle stop next to your passenger window and smash it a hammer and snatch your handbag.

It happened to most of my female friends and recently last week.

So all female expats please DO NOT put your handbag on the passenger seat.
If you need to please put it under the seat and cover it else putting in the boot/trunk is the safest bet.


----------



## lorgnette

We worked in many major inner cities in US and UK, Japan, Korea, Malaysia, Singapore, NZ, UAE etc and we never once felt unsafe. We had not experienced a case of road rage in L.A or racism in Singapore or culture shock in Japan or snatch thieves in Malaysia despite numerous friends' records, in print or social media statistics.

If we had believed what we read, we would be nervous and not venture outside our front door and life will have failed to credit us with travel and work in a new country each year.

After decades, we came to the conclusion that as long as we take precautions- not fishing cash from fat wallets ostentatiously or wearing thick flashy jewelry in public at certain quarters in town etc, we will be fine. So it is all about perspective!

KL or any part of Malaysia is a simply fascinating place in its rich heritage. Yes, some ppl might agonize that a particular race has preferences, nevertheless it does not shut down resources for the rest of the populace hence once here, you will witness a decent representation of all races in businesses, corporate and civil offices, academia and so on. Obviously, its multi-racial and cultural residents work and blend and eat and fare well creating a well developed infrastructure and developing yummy tasty dishes. 

Further, the wealth claimed by an ingrained rich heritage instills a gracious acceptance of locals to foreigners. A few years ago, a foreign visitor commented, and I agree --when locals smile at him- a stranger, the gesture was warm and irresistable and he simply could not help by smile back in return - and the smiles made their exchanges friendlier.


Is Malaysia safe? 

To us, in observations from visitors, bloggers and locals -there are some people who seldom experience violent or petty crimes in any of the mega cities yet in extreme circumstances other people attract them like flies. 

Is this generally true no matter who we are, or where we live or when we go, or is it up to us and our mindset? I shall leave the adventure of visiting and staying in Malaysia for you to explore.


----------



## vcwong

kmt said:


> as i come from india , i know about social insecurity issues
> 
> but i have lived in germany for now over 13 years and here is social security is excellent , but still there are now cases in S bahn and U bahn , youngsters hitting passersby or neighbouring passengers but that are only stray incidents .
> 
> as for india , i know where it is safe and where not , since i was born there
> 
> but as an expat living in malaysia , i will not know where is safe and where not. after your comments , there does seem to be a discrepancy between statistics and reality.
> 
> any way thanks for the comments
> 
> and the government must take not of this issue since it wishes to be developed country in 2020 with expats and expats will come only if safety is not an issue
> 
> regards
> kmt


It happens that mont Kiara has kidnapped cases on a Dutch expat. It shook our local society for a while. 
The government's vision 2020 is unlikely to be fulfill. I just felt this might delay which is highly depend on economic growth.


----------



## aaronsmith

kmt said:


> hi
> 
> i was looking youtube vedios on malaysia and bumped on some vedios on robbery
> 
> some robbers barge into shops with sword and steal things and there was one case where a bank was attacked in youtube
> 
> after seeing these vedios i was really schoked and am thinking if malayisa is socially a safe place to live
> 
> people living there please comment
> 
> type "malaysia robbery" in youtube
> 
> regards
> kmt


 i stayed in malaysia before..
yes, there is crimes in malaysia but only certain areas n if ur unlucky in certain time..do not worry too much about safety in malaysia..all you need to be is more cautious as ever..


----------



## expatseek

Malaysia is an incredibly safe country. Those incidents are rare and unusual... hence the fact you came across it on youtube!


----------

